# A few new snakes for me :)



## JustAnja

I picked up a few new snakes yesterday from someone moving to a non-venomous friendly state. 

1.0 West African Gaboon Viper












0.1 Rhino Viper











0.1 Western Diamondback Rattlesnake, She is obviously in shed but has some nice red to her





1.0 Prairie Rattlesnake










1.0 Florida Cottonmouth (this guy is a beast!)










1.0 Southern Copperhead


----------



## wayne.bob

Beautiful snakes!!!!!
i do have a few questions. How aggressive are they? and do you keep any anti-venom around? you have a wonderful collection!!!!


----------



## JustAnja

I dont keep antivenom on hand but I do have it on speed dial. The Rhino and Gaboon are fairly aggressive snakes with a very long reach. The Copperhead and Cottonmouth are fairly laid back. The Prairie is a runner, meaning he wants to run away from you instead of trying to stand hi ground. The Westerns tend to be fairly aggressive snakes.


----------



## Josh

wow! incredible! i like the rattlers the best. be safe handling those things! they even _look_ dangerous.


----------



## jlyoncc1

Their patterns are really pretty Anja. What do you do with all of your snakes? Do you breed them or just have them for pets?


----------



## Itort

Impressive. Does the Gaboon have venom similar to the pit vipers? The prairie brings back memories of the dog towns in the Dakotas and Wyoming.


----------



## TestudoGeek

josh said:


> be safe handling those things! they even _look_ dangerous.



my thoughts exactly. be careful!


----------



## cvalda

Oooo Fred, Dweezil, Mickey, Dawn, Jax and Todd all look great!


----------



## Jentortmom

Very nice Anja!! May I ask what got you started with venomous snakes? I ask everyone that. They are beautiful though. Now another question, do you take them out and hold them often or only when you clean cages???? Just curious.


----------



## JustAnja

jenrell23 said:


> Very nice Anja!! May I ask what got you started with venomous snakes? I ask everyone that. They are beautiful though. Now another question, do you take them out and hold them often or only when you clean cages???? Just curious.




Ive never been the type to just want to hold my snakes, whether they were venomous or not. I fell in love with albino Monocle Cobras many years ago and they obsession grew from there. Ive had King Cobras, Mambas, etc. You name it, most likely Ive had it in my collection at some point or worked with it in someone else's collection at some point. 

When we clean cages they go in large rubbermaid trash cans with secured lids or rubbermaid boxes depending on the size of the snake.


----------



## JustAnja

cvalda said:


> Oooo Fred, Dweezil, Mickey, Dawn, Jax and Todd all look great!




Great start Kelly! Just 183 to go! Plus eggs will be hatching in a couple of months too! hehehehe


----------



## cvalda

Woohooo I'm ready!


----------



## RedLocks

WOW!! Those are amazing! Nice collection!


----------



## AWAaviatrix

JustAnja said:


> West African Gaboon Viper



WOW Anja! They are all really cool looking but that Gaboon Viper's markings are stunning. Did you have purchase completly new enclosures for these guys or did they come with their set ups?
Do you have a picture posted anywhere that looks into your snake room? You just amaze me!

Misty


----------



## JustAnja

Dan is constantly building new cages. lol 

Anything in Rubbermaid containers is non-venomous  This pic was taken last fall and more of the 4plex and 2plex white stack cages have been built since then.


----------



## AWAaviatrix

JustAnja said:


> Dan is constantly building new cages. lol
> 
> Anything in Rubbermaid containers is non-venomous  This pic was taken last fall and more of the 4plex and 2plex white stack cages have been built since then.



Wall to wall snakes!!! The white stack cages are fantastic. Very impressive. This is a totally lame question but have you ever walked in to a snake that has gotten out of its cage? 

Misty


----------



## JustAnja

AWAaviatrix said:


> JustAnja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan is constantly building new cages. lol
> 
> Anything in Rubbermaid containers is non-venomous  This pic was taken last fall and more of the 4plex and 2plex white stack cages have been built since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall to wall snakes!!! The white stack cages are fantastic. Very impressive. This is a totally lame question but have you ever walked in to a snake that has gotten out of its cage?
> 
> Misty
Click to expand...


Occasionally a cornsnake or a kingsnake will push their way out of the rack if the tub doesnt get pushed in far enough. If you notice the white cages all have barrel bolt locks on them.


----------



## Crazy1

Anja, they are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## JustAnja

Thanks Robyn


----------



## Josh

thats a great snake room you have!
its so neat and clean too!


----------



## JustAnja

josh said:


> thats a great snake room you have!
> its so neat and clean too!



Thanks.  It doesnt always stay that clean but we try. lol


----------



## Jentortmom

Very interesting Anja, I'll have lots of questions for you as I come up w/ them...My son wants a snake and we have been looking at one at PHS.


----------



## JustAnja

Fire away Jen


----------



## Jentortmom

What snake do you think is better for a 10 yr old. Corn snake, milk snake, or king snake? Do they need humidity? Can they use the same lights I use on the torts or something different? He really wants a king snake or a milk snake, but a friend of mine told me she saw a king snake and it was huge streching from one side of a road to another out in the desert. Do they get that huge in captivity?


----------



## JustAnja

Average king snakes are 3-4ft, with an exceptional specimen reaching 5ft. I think your friend might have been exaggerating a bit. ;D Cornsnakes are excellent beginner and children's snakes. Snakes do not require UVB, just an under tank heater and a small basking spot lamp will be fine. Some Milks and Kings can be finicky eaters as babies, corns usually eat great. I do have a friend in Flagstaff that has some 2007 Kings for sale and he does occasionally make trips down to the valley. Im planning on picking up a group out of what he has left here in the next few days. He has a great price on these yearlings as well. You can PM me for more info if you want. If you are interested in a Corn we have one or two males from 2007 left and will have hatchlings within the next month or so.

Here is a good generalized colubrid care sheet that will work for Kings, Milks or Corns. http://www.reptileallsorts.com/colubrid-cs.htm

Bare in mind, it is not necessary to brumate a captive snake unless you are planning to breed, in which case you get better breeding results by doing so.


----------

